# Loctite glue?



## kilowatt62 (Aug 18, 2019)

Has anyone used this? Opinions? Reviews?
Was in the bargain bin for $2.49 at my local Busy Beaver hardware store. 
I grabbed 3. Gorilla glue Version I have, and like, is nearly $7.00
Ingredients include polyurethane & polyoxysilane.
5 minute work time. Set in 30mins. 24hr cure.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

I’m currently using a slightly different loktite CA glue. Found it at a Dollar General store near the engine oil and painters tape, silver bottle with “automotive” and “gel” on the label. Has those handy blue levers for squeezing. I thought gel sounds good. I hate the watery stuff. Don’t recall the price, maybe $3 or $4. Works well for me. 
Probably similar to what your posted, just a gel formula. No complaints about it from here.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Didn't find much on it at Loctite. Most products they have a full description, but this is all they had for the Go2 glue.

*Looking for an invisible repair that is water resistant and sets with no clamping? 
By mixing the strength of Polyurethane and the versatility of Polyoxysilane we provide you with the best glue formula for repairing, crafting and building jobs.*

Usually, polyurethane glue requires moisture to activate, but that doesn't appear to be the case with the Go2.


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

I’ve used the Loctite stuff in a pinch, no issues with it here, but I prefer the Gorrilla glue gel for most of my projects


----------



## kilowatt62 (Aug 18, 2019)

OilValleyRy said:


> I’m currently using a slightly different loktite CA glue. Found it at a Dollar General store near the engine oil and painters tape, silver bottle with “automotive” and “gel” on the label. Has those handy blue levers for squeezing. I thought gel sounds good. I hate the watery stuff. Don’t recall the price, maybe $3 or $4. Works well for me.
> Probably similar to what your posted, just a gel formula. No complaints about it from here.



OilValleyRy. 
Okay. Cool.
I have no idea yet if this stuff is gel type. I hope so. I also dislike the watery stuff. Grrr-argh.
The Gorilla glue I normally use for heavy duty projects is a super thick gel. Almost paste like actually. It’s ‘smearable’ you might say.
Just ‘cause I can, I’ll ‘sniff’ around’ for the glue you mentioned at my local DG stores. “Only like 5 or so of them within a 10 mile radius of me!” Pun intended.


----------



## kilowatt62 (Aug 18, 2019)

Lehigh74,

Directions do indeed suggest using water when bonding smooth surfaces. ie; metal, glass, etc.


----------



## kilowatt62 (Aug 18, 2019)

Trackjockey05 said:


> I’ve used the Loctite stuff in a pinch, no issues with it here, but I prefer the Gorrilla glue gel for most of my projects


Trackjockey, 
Gorilla glue. As do I. See my post to Lehigh...


----------



## kilowatt62 (Aug 18, 2019)

Suffice it to say that; Anytime I find a glue that differs from what I already have in my stash, I’ll buy it. Chalk it up to a paranoia of not not having proper glue needed on the whim of a project at hand. I have more tools than I probably need as well. But hey, finding them is a lot of fun in my mind.
Grampa taught me; “ buy at least one new tool every payday. $5 or $500. You’ll be glad you did when the curtain falls.”
Smart man he was.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

I like the Loctite gel glue.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The most common glue for me is Loctite 416, next is Loctite 380 Black-Max. Of course, in the epoxy camp, JB-Weld and JB-Kwik are my primary go-to products. I have a bunch of other types, but they don't get much use.


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

We have used the Loctite gel (dark blue bottle) extensively and feel that it is the best. We have assembled multiple buildings, including a 7 stall Dennis Brennan roundhouse, attached turnout indicator lights, and a lot of other uses. It is our “go to” glue.

It is expensive and we have probably used close to 100 bottles including our existing supply.

We keep a piece of wire to clean out the top as it can harden and block the hole. it takes less than 5 seconds to clear.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I use LT-406 and the LT380.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## Jscullans (Jul 8, 2019)

I use the thin ca with a spray of the setting chemical so it hardens almost instantly and I have a very small inconspicuous glued joint. Works well for me anyway


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The hardener clouds most plastics, so I tend to avoid it if possible.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> The hardener clouds most plastics, so I tend to avoid it if possible.


It does work well for joining white metal castings, however.


----------



## Jscullans (Jul 8, 2019)

I usually use the ca with inside joints on plastic. If I’m gluing something small on I use less than a drop and them usually put a drop of the hardener in a small eye dropper and just give the glue a little bit. I very seldom use the sprayer the bottle comes with. I try to hide glued joints to the best of my ability though. If I can drill a hole and glue something on the back side that’s how I generally do it


----------



## Norm (Sep 1, 2010)

OilValleyRy said:


> I’m currently using a slightly different loktite CA glue.


I don't mean to sound too stupid, but what does "CA" stand for? 
Thanks,
Norm


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

Cyanoacrylate

It's superglue and various other brand names. Also used in lieu of sutures if the wound needs closed, but can do without stitches. There are also various forms of CA glue... either to facilitate application, or to speed or slow the curing process.


----------



## Norm (Sep 1, 2010)

JeffHurl said:


> Cyanoacrylate
> 
> It's superglue and various other brand names. Also used in lieu of sutures if the wound needs closed, but can do without stitches. There are also various forms of CA glue... either to facilitate application, or to speed or slow the curing process.


Thanks Jeff, I knew it would be a simple answer, but just couldn't come up with it. I too use it frequently, but my mind just wasn't able to figure it out. You should see how hard it is to use the owner's manual with my Chevy Equinox. I have that manual for 3 years but gave up trying to figure out what all the goodies in my car are.
Norm


----------



## Tranz4mr (Sep 3, 2013)

Loctite adhesives are highly rated. I’m not familiar with this type but their CA’s and construction adhesives are usually the best in testing. My previous employer (aerospace) used Loktite brand CA exclusively


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You've tried the rest, now try the best.  This is my go-to CA adhesives selection, and I use their accelerator as well. Not cheap, but IMO unequaled performance.


----------



## Tranz4mr (Sep 3, 2013)

We used the Loktite 380 Blackmax a lot in aerospace. Another trick to make a super strong fast non running building or boxcar joint is to clamp the joint, lay down a thin line of baking soda in the joint then use thin CA on the baking soda.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I use this for a lot of things, it has no number? Dries clear. Lasts in the bottle. Store at room temp. A little dab will do it.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

A tip that seems counterintuitive, wet the joint you're going to use CA adhesive on. I was surprised to read this, and I was truly skeptical. I gave it a try, and what do you know, it works! It cures much faster without the accelerator! The key is that CA hardens in the absence of air, and the water keeps the air out. Who knew, usually you're trying to keep glue joints dry, it' seems odd to wet them!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> A tip that seems counterintuitive, wet the joint you're going to use CA adhesive on. I was surprised to read this, and I was truly skeptical. I gave it a try, and what do you know, it works! It cures much faster without the accelerator! The key is that CA hardens in the absence of air, and the water keeps the air out. Who knew, usually you're trying to keep glue joints dry, it' seems odd to wet them!


I learned that the hard way too. Those "accelerator" sprays are just inert gas which keeps air away from the joint.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

its the same stuff Doctors use to glue you back together instead of using stiches or staples.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

I did some price checking at Menards yesterday. 
Using the photo in post #13 as reference:
Black bottle/blue cap was $1.98.
Silver bottle/black cap was I think $2.50 or $2.89…. Under $3 any way.
Gorilla brand same size bottle was $6. 
JB Weld brand around $4.50 or $5.

3 for 1.


----------



## kilowatt62 (Aug 18, 2019)

$1.98 to $2.89. There ya have it then. Loctite is the all around winner here. Including price. 
I just happened to find the loctite stuff that I started this thread with on a deep sale. 
Up until that point, I had been using BSI (Bob Smith Industries) brand, medium gap filling ca glue gel in the purple bottle. It works very well too. 
Havent used Gorilla ca but, do use a different type from them. I will say that, they do make some ridiculously strong tapes.


----------



## Murv2 (Nov 5, 2017)

Lemonhawk said:


> its the same stuff Doctors use to glue you back together instead of using stiches or staples.


I had a doctor try that on me, hurt worse than the cut did. I was fine until he started working on me, then I had to lie down.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

CA generates heat as it cures so care must be taken when used on skin. I find that it does work well for closing cuts and keeping them closed in odd locations when a bandage is likely to come off or will not conform to the curve of the part you are trying to attach it to.

My latest episode of running a turnout point into my finger is a good example of where CA worked very well. The cut stayed closed and healed in less than a week.


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

CA glue is also really good for closing up cracks due to dry skin, like around your nails and heels.


----------

